# Restaurant/Hospitality Management



## raspberry82 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry if this isn't the right forum catagory, but seemed to be the most appropriate spot. I've been working in the front of house for many years and planning to change into restaurant/hospitality management. Since many culinary schools also offer this and I plan to pursue school-based training - I'm seeking anyone in this career area or fellow students with any advice, comments, programs +/-'s, etc. related to this field. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

What part of the country do you live? and are you willing to travel to a different location or are you looking for a school "somewhat" nearby?

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## raspberry82 (Dec 8, 2006)

I live in Oregon and I've been considering Portland's WCI Management program Assoc. (or eventually Bach.). I am very open to schools in other areas of US, but would prefer near-by over far-away. Thanks for replying


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Raspberry-
There are many schools out there- public colleges to private... Obviously public junior colleges will be the least expensive... Best bet is to do a search - the internet is a great place to start. Are you looking for strictly Kitchen/Culinary management or Hospitality/Hotel also- some schools make a distinction between the two. Do a search and contact the schools that sound good- go visit them- see what feels the most comfortable to you. Are you planning to open your own restaurant? hotel? bed and breakfast? or run one for someone else?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you want a really thorough degree program, look into Cornell University's School of Hotel Administration or the Harrah Hotel College of the University of Las Vegas, which includes an online executive Master's program.


----------

